# Which Resort in North Lake Tahoe to Learn How to Snowboard?



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Donner Ski Ranch.

It's homey.Friendly....for the most part. Good terrain for a small resort. Cheap. Worth it.


----------



## Armedviper81 (Nov 2, 2009)

Boreal would be a good place to learn. It's a Beginners/Park junkies Paradise! It's where I learned & I still love it there(Season pass in-hand)

And not to mention they have plenty of snow and have been open 7days a week the last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Creelove said:


> ...North Tahoe...Sierra


sierra is in south lake.

alasdair


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd say Donner would be a good place to learn. They were the original resort to allow snowboarding in the area. Lot's of shred history there. Well the reason they allowed it was that they were going to go under if they didn't. Snowboarding saved their ass. Still, lot's of good beginner terrain there, and as mentioned lift tickets are much more affordable there. Get your learn on at Donner, then branch out to the other spots when you are feeling more confident in your skills.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm planning on being in North Tahoe for 5 days, a couple days learning how to snowboard and a couple days skiing. So if I learn to snowboard at Donner or Sugarbowl one day, what other resorts do you recommend for the other days? I'm a pretty good skier, so I thought I might pony up the dough for one day at Squaw Valley. I'm not a big fan of driving, so I'd like to stay in the North Tahoe area.

Thanks!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Mt. Rose is an option. Alpine Meadows is cool if you want to spend less money; I'm sure it's cheaper than Squaw. Squaw is pretty huge though. The last time I was there I had the pleasure of riding with some guys that have skiied there at least 2000 times. They knew there way around, to say the least.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Squaw is a not to be missed spot, if it is close to or at 100% open. Sugar Bowl is an awesome place, but again terrain could be limited. So really it's kind of a pick 'em right now. 

If it's going off, Sugar Bowl, Squaw, and Alpine are going to be the best spots in the area. Homewood is also a fun hill, and if it's a windy, stormy day it can be a good choice. That mountain is well protected by trees.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

I was looking around online and there are two Donner ski resorts: Tahoe Donner and Donner Ranch. Which is the one recommended for learning to snowboard?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Donner Ski Ranch is the place I was thinking of. I just looked up Tahoe Donner, had never heard of it. It also looks like a good spot to learn, but doesn't have the more challenging terrain that Ski Ranch will have. Which is good for when you want to branch out. Weird, I am wondering if Donner Ski Ranch is a renamed ski area. There was a place called 'something something', ok I can't remember. But rich people could rent the whole area for a day for parties, corporate events, and such. Wonder if that is the spot? Anyway, go to Donner Ski Ranch.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

Theres always Alpine meadows which is a great mountain to ride and just look at .



The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> Donner Ski Ranch.
> 
> It's homey.Friendly....for the most part. Good terrain for a small resort. Cheap. Worth it.


I agree. It's perfect for a beginner. Tiny, cheaper, and family-oriented meaning nobody will bat an eye when you fall everywhere including loading/unloading the lift.


----------

